# distance or enjoyment?



## macast (Jan 19, 2011)

after having some reasonable (but not 'normal') BG readings I discovered that doing exercise lowers my BG levels.  

yesterday I dropped from 8.9 to 4.8 after an hour and a half walking in the countryside, taking photos and passing the time of day with passers-by.

today... I did the same walk but faster... without taking pictures .... and without talking to anyone.... levels?  from 8.4 to 7.1

so............ do I assume that it isn't the distance you do ... but it is the enjoyment?


----------



## macast (Jan 20, 2011)

are you all stumped by my question?  lol


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2011)

Oops! Sorry, I missed this first time around! It can be very unpredictable how you might respond to different forms of exercise. Generally, exercise makes you more sensitive to insulin so helps to reduce your levels. The second walk would also have taken less time, so not as long for the exercise taken to have an effect - the effects can continue for up to 48 hours, depending on the length, type and intensity of the exercise, so regular exercise has a long term beneficial effect


----------



## macast (Jan 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> The second walk would also have taken less time, so not as long for the exercise taken to have an effect - the effects can continue for up to 48 hours, depending on the length, type and intensity of the exercise, so regular exercise has a long term beneficial effect




ah that makes sense then.... the second walk was faster and took less than an hour although I covered the same ground.... thanks Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2011)

macast said:


> ah that makes sense then.... the second walk was faster and took less than an hour although I covered the same ground.... thanks Northerner



I think it's one of those things that can really vary with people. Some people drop like a stone with exercise whereas with me I get a slight fall during and after, but then a much steeper decline for the next day or so. Makes calculating insulin doses very tricky at times, for those of us who inject!


----------



## macast (Jan 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I think it's one of those things that can really vary with people. Some people drop like a stone with exercise whereas with me I get a slight fall during and after, but then a much steeper decline for the next day or so. Makes calculating insulin doses very tricky at times, for those of us who inject!



really don't know how you cope with it all you type1s.  it is bad enough working out what food you can eat without having to work out insulin doses too


----------

